# Rest In Peace, Steve Lino



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

From the UScA web site:

Steve Lino

We wish to extend our condolences on the passing of one of USCA's earliest members - Steve Lino. Steve passed away Sunday, May 27, 2012. Services were held on May 31.
Many will remember Steve as a national competitor from the South East region. Although he has not been active for years in the sport his impact is strong to this day in our club, sport,and breed.
Steve Lino bred for over 50 years under the UScA-registered kennel name of von LinMarc. His resume outside of dog sport includes training director for several police departments and his own Kennel business in Pennsylvania and Florida. , In their kennel business, he trained countless clients, with their dogs of all breeds and types.
He ran a car body shop and a very respected Dog food supplement company, Loveland. His other passion was deep sea sport fishing in which he had a charter business in Costa Rica.
Steve acquired his first GSD in 1958 while on active duty in the US Navy. He showed dogs in AKC before there was a UScA, his pre-Schutzhund interest including conformation, obedience and tracking.
Steve was among the first to investigate Schutzhund as a sport in the early 1970's attending one of the first seminars for Schutzhunds in United States by Gernot Reidel. From there, he competed in many regional and national events including winning the 1989 North American championship and being on WUSV world teams in 1987,1989, and 1990. Steve was a regional director for the Souteastern region and an original member of the Breed advisory committee. His belief in the total dog can be seen in how BAC influenced UScA's foray into a breed program.
Steve was progressive in the breed. He worked with many of the top trainers from Europe and then was an excellent teacher and mentor to people here in the US.
In USCA, Steve was a Gold Sport Medal winner.
Steve is survived by wife of over 50 years, Deloris (Dee) and a son Mike


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MY Condolences to Dee, Mike and the rest of his family....may he be slobbered on, loved on, and happily trompled by all of his pups that went to the bridge before him. 
I know his influence will live on.
RIP Mr. Lino.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very sorry to hear of Steve's passing, my condolences to his family.....

Steve and I talked quite a bit about DDR dogs as he and I had some lines in common and I found him to be a nonsense, honest and knowledgable GSD person. He will be missed...

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sad, my prayers go out to the family


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for this loss.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My condolences to the friends and family.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My condolences to family, friends.... Everything Jane said.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Straightforward honest guy....will be missed.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Steve


----------

